# feeding tomatoes to hornworms??



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

I can't find much about feeding tomatoes to hedgehogs. I really don't think they would like them anyway, but I do feed Bell hkrnworms quite a bit. Can I feed them the fruit of the tomatoe; Instead of using potatoes (or romaine lettuce if they feel like eating it). 

It would also be way more nutritional then potatoes lol!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Tomatoes are a no for hedgehogs since they're too acidic. I'm not sure I would make them the main or sole food for hornworms for the same reason - what goes into the hornworm ends up in the hedgehog as well, more or less. Can you vary the veggies that they get more than just tomatoes, potatoes, & lettuce or can they not have much variety? I don't know much about hornworms!


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I feed hornworms and I gut load with tomatoes and other veggies plus some fruits. However, tomatoes do make up a good part of their diet mainly because they love them! Hornworms process food incredibly fast, they literally eat all the time and grow and eat and poop and eat and poop and grow some more. It's ridiculous. Because they process food so fast, I remove all food from their container for an hour beforehand so they can poop out all of the tomatoes. I have never had an issue with them. 

(Just to clarify, Winter did not have hornworms for the week I was gone so I don't think that caused his bacterial infection)


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

I haven't fed tomatoes yet, manly because I know the plant of tomatoes is toxic to most critter. I also know most fruits are to acidic for hogs, and I know tomatoes are acidic. 

So far all I can get them to eat is potatoes and romaine (I find it depends on the batch I get, some will eag the lettuce, and some so t eat anything but potatoes). 

On a good note I have my butter worms eating apple hahaha


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

DesireeM81 said:


> I feed hornworms and I gut load with tomatoes and other veggies plus some fruits. However, tomatoes do make up a good part of their diet mainly because they love them! Hornworms process food incredibly fast, they literally eat all the time and grow and eat and poop and eat and poop and grow some more. It's ridiculous. Because they process food so fast, I remove all food from their container for an hour beforehand so they can poop out all of the tomatoes. I have never had an issue with them.
> 
> (Just to clarify, Winter did not have hornworms for the week I was gone so I don't think that caused his bacterial infection)


IM interested In what veggies and fruits you can get them to eat? 
I'll also start feeding tomatoes as well!


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I do tomatoes, kale, blueberries or raspberries depending on what I have on hand. Make sure the kale is covered in juices otherwise they won't eat it. Anything slightly mushy is better. I'm sure some sweet potato would work too. I haven't tried that yet. I also did applesauce but it, um, caused some slimy aftermath so I won't be doing that again. :lol: 

Oh and no skin or seeds on either the tomatoes or blue berries. They cannot penetrate the outside and I believe the seeds are toxic, like apple seeds.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

But aren't hornworms those icky worms that eat tomato plants and the tomatoes? Or is a species of it? 

Now that's a bug that grosses me out.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

They are one in the same. I actually think they are really cool looking. Almost too pretty to eat. They thrive on tomatoes and are considered one of the most devastating pests to tomatoes if left uncontrolled.

http://entomology.unl.edu/810/caterpillars/hornworm/Manduca2.gif

Picture is of the worm (it's really a caterpillar), the larvae (coccoon) and then the moth.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I think they're really cool looking until I pick one up and then the squishiness weirds me out a little. :lol: I guess I may have to look into them for hedgies though. Do you guys give a whole worm at a time? Does the hedgie make a huge mess with it or are they pretty clean? They seem like they'd be a bit messier than mealworms, given the size & squishiness.


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

DesireeM81 said:


> I do tomatoes, kale, blueberries or raspberries depending on what I have on hand. Make sure the kale is covered in juices otherwise they won't eat it. Anything slightly mushy is better. I'm sure some sweet potato would work too. I haven't tried that yet. I also did applesauce but it, um, caused some slimy aftermath so I won't be doing that again. :lol:
> 
> Oh and no skin or seeds on either the tomatoes or blue berries. They cannot penetrate the outside and I believe the seeds are toxic, like apple seeds.


I know they eat sweet potato, but I can't stand sweet potatoes so I don't buy it lol. I do not really think they'd eat kale, but it makes sense. I also had no clue they ate blueberry or raspberry.

For the kale, can I just use any old juice?



Lilysmommy said:


> I think they're really cool looking until I pick one up and then the squishiness weirds me out a little. :lol: I guess I may have to look into them for hedgies though. Do you guys give a whole worm at a time? Does the hedgie make a huge mess with it or are they pretty clean? They seem like they'd be a bit messier than mealworms, given the size & squishiness.


I love horn worms, I have used them quite a bit in the past with critters. They are one one of favorite feeders, health wise. They aren't messy at all (at least not with mine), Bell will just munch it down lol. Actually really fun watch! How ever, I find with Bell if they are to big she gets freaked out and won't eat them, or she will bite it and walk away:shock:

How I get around them being to big, is I get them a dozen at a time. I call by the place I get my bugs , and ask the guy to hold 12 of the smallest horns he's got so I can pick them up later (his bugs sell fast). If I catch him early he will will order 12 of the smallest his guy has, then I give Bell 1 every day or other day till they're gone. Then she has to wait till fix bug order. They also grow supper fast, witch is why I get so few:-o


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I just mash up whatever I am adding with it. So if they are eating blueberries and kale, then the blueberry juice is on the kale. 

No sweet potatoes, maybe try pumpkin or another type of squash. 

I feed the whole worm, yes, it is messy but no more so than pinky mice. Some of them get huge so I try to feed them before they get to big.


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

Makes sense, and I will try some sort of squash. The gf likes squash, so I'll get her to eat what I don't use hahaha!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Thank you both, I'll add hornworms to my list of things to try getting to offer future hedgies!


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Whenever I have seen them, they were really big. I had seen them at Petsmart and one was like $2. I HATE the things because they were always eating my tomatoes.

I will file this info away for later. Thanks guys!


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

MomLady said:


> Whenever I have seen them, they were really big. I had seen them at Petsmart and one was like $2. I HATE the things because they were always eating my tomatoes.
> 
> I will file this info away for later. Thanks guys!


You can ask for the smallest they have, and I don't know if they'll do it, but you may be able to ask for them to order the smallest they can get. Works for me and they don't get to big before they're fed off:grin:


----------

